# Pigeon Pox



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys,
There's been a woodpigeon coming to my garden for the last few weeks. He can hardly walk and has to fly low, and is breathing very heavily. He has tumors on his beak and feet, and there looks like there might be something wrong with one of his eyes.
When I next see him I'm going to catch him - he spent most of yesterday in one of my apple trees and lets me get within a foot of him.
I've been told by Rowan from savethepigeons that it would be best to take it to the vet and have it put down, and that certainly looks like the best thing.
However, just to make sure, is there any way of easily helping him? I can't travel that far, and "The Retreat" which is the place nearest to me aren't pigeon experts and therefore would just prolong his suffering according to Rowan.
Anyone who wants him is welcome to collect him if I do pick him up though, he is located at DA8 3DE.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I know that pox is usually deadly to woodies, that is because it usually becomes internal...however, it is usually seen in the autumn rather than at this time of year and I think that this bird needs to be given a chance. I would take it to Billy at the Retreat , he works closely with Lyn and Maggie of Pigeon Recovery and they will be able to tell whether it is pox or something else. But the woodie must be kept isolated from other birds.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> I know that pox is usually deadly to woodies, that is because it usually becomes internal...however, it is usually seen in the autumn rather than at this time of year and I think that this bird needs to be given a chance. I would take it to Billy at the Retreat , he works closely with Lyn and Maggie of Pigeon Recovery and they will be able to tell whether it is pox or something else. But the woodie must be kept isolated from other birds.


Thanks for the info. I was told that the retreat wouldn't be able to help though, and that they would just prolong his suffering, could you perhaps talk to these people and see what they say? I will take it to the retreat if they think it has a good chance of surviving, but the vet's is far nearer and would be a far less stressful experience for the bird.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, you could take it to a vet and ask for his opinion of what it is? Do the lumps look like tumours or pustules?

I am not certain about how much experience Rowan has of woodies and pox, the only contact I have had with her is through STTSP. I have only had two cases. There are homeopathic remedies that can be tried.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> Well, you could take it to a vet and ask for his opinion of what it is? Do the lumps look like tumours or pustules?
> 
> I am not certain about how much experience Rowan has of woodies and pox, the only contact I have had with her is through STTSP. I have only had two cases. There are homeopathic remedies that can be tried.


Okay, I'll take him down to the vets tomorrow if I see him. I did take some pictures of him today, maybe they'll help you? Here they are:


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is a temporary tumour that pigeons get that is suspected of being a form of pox, it is often refered to as "atypical pox" and is not deadly. It dries up and falls off. That is what the lump in the photo looks like to me, but I have not heard of it appearing on the cere.

There are photos of it somewhere on this forum, I will see if I can find one.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> There is a temporary tumour that pigeons get that is suspected of being a form of pox, it is often refered to as "atypical pox" and is not deadly. It dries up and falls off. That is what the lump in the photo looks like to me, but I have not heard of it appearing on the cere.
> 
> There are photos of it somewhere on this forum, I will see if I can find one.


Oh right, well I wouldn't want to have him put down if that is the case. If I catch him tomorrow I'll get you some better pictures, he hasn't been back tonight though


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here are a couple of photos of a *temporary tumour*. 

BTW, wood pigeons will gasp when stressed, it is the result of an adrenalin rush that can lead to a heart attack, so if he starts to do that leave him alone and quiet for a time.

Can we have a photo of the feet?

Are the lumps hard?

(Yes, I know that I am grasping at straws here! Pox will usually be on the beak and the feet, but the age of the bird and the time of year are inconsistent so there must be room for hope.)


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, you could phone pigeon recovery in Sutton Surrey on 0208 644 7349 and ask them for advice. They have an answerphone only but you could leave a message asking if they would kindly call you back. They dont collect birds but you could take the bird to them? They are very experienced with Woodpigeons and would beable to help.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> Here are a couple of photos of a *temporary tumour*.
> 
> BTW, wood pigeons will gasp when stressed, it is the result of an adrenalin rush that can lead to a heart attack, so if he starts to do that leave him alone and quiet for a time.
> 
> ...


If I can catch him, I'll take photos for you - I was out all day in London yesterday and the woody hasn't been back today, so I'm afraid he might have gone to that great pigeon loft in the sky 


PigeonQueen said:


> Hello, you could phone pigeon recovery in Sutton Surrey on 0208 644 7349 and ask them for advice. They have an answerphone only but you could leave a message asking if they would kindly call you back. They dont collect birds but you could take the bird to them? They are very experienced with Woodpigeons and would beable to help.


I'll do that if he comes back, thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for trying. When you said he was breathing with an open beak I thought you had already caught him and that he was stessed. If he was flying free and breathing like that then he had worse problems than a temporary tumour or external pigeon pox.


----------

